# Coal Tar Epoxy How To Make Aluminum Tank Last



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Not a lot of info out there on this. So I thought I would share if someone was interested. So much better than the BS powder coating and other options that don’t last. This will possibly last longer than you.

It’s a four step process
1-sand tank with 100-180 grit
2-clean with acid-Alumabrite, ect.
3-prime with zinc chromate
4-roll/brush on coal tar epoxy

This stuff is amazing at corrosion and abrasion resistance. But do wear appropriate PPE. And follow all safety guidelines as stated by manufacturers. I just did three tanks at once on two customers and my personal tank. Sorry was half into it before I thought about taking pics. But you get the idea at least


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve never heard of this! Thanks


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)




----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

It’s a industrial strength coating used for anything mainly around or submerged in saltwater -bridges, pillings, ect. But can be sourced at few glass suppliers. Mainly used for tank coatings in the marine business


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Good stuff man, those tanks will last forever! I've heard of this being done in larger Center Console's where the tanks are below deck and surrounded by foam, but haven't seen it in a skiff.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Excuse the Irma damage to my side shed. The landlord was wanting to tear it down and just put a seacan there. But I finally just talked him into letting me rebuild it. Since a can went from $2k to $4k his tight ass ain’t paying that😂 With a roof I can put my loud ass compressor out there. And do messy itchy stuff in the shade.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Water Bound said:


> Good stuff man, those tanks will last forever! I've heard of this being done in larger Center Console's where the tanks are below deck and surrounded by foam, but haven't seen it in a skiff.


Yep yep zero issues foaming a coal tar tank in. Actually one of the tanks I did never had had a drop of gas in it. They foamed it in. Then let it sit exsposed to rain for a year and was pitted already everywhere the foam held water against the aluminum. I had to get it blasted, tig’d and pressure tested before I coated it. I will be foaming both of the big tanks in place with no worries


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

How long does it take the coal tar to fume off? Or in other words, will the hatch smell?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Fiberglass Supply Depot is where I got it. This was made by Fasco. You can do a skiff tank with the small kit. I could have done ten tanks with the 1.5 gallon kit.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Water Bound said:


> How long does it take the coal tar to fume off? Or in other words, will the hatch smell?


I don’t have the exact info in front of me. But I believe it was 7 days in 70 degree weather. I did it last night in 95 degrees and it was rock hard and had no noticeable smell this morning. I put my nose on it and took a huff. And could barely smell a odor similar to fresh paint.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great solution. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NOALA50 (May 31, 2021)

Thanks for posting. 
Have a project this would fit but had a question about heat tolerance. Recieved this reply within 2 hours. Great CS/Tech support 

"The Dry Heat resistance is between 140°F – 160°F. The Maximum Immersion Temperature is between 120°F – 140°F."

Best regards,
Josè A. Benitez
Fasco Epoxies, Inc
*Phone: (305) 821-9441
Fax: (772) 464-0708
Website: www.fascoepoxies.com*


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

WOW


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

@jonny what's the estimate of materials cost for a single skiff tank? Mine is fine right now, but may be a good future project before the tank (currently powder-coated) becomes a problem. 

Do you have a link to the kit or a part number? Searched Fasco and Fiberglass Supply Depot and coal tar epoxy didn't come up in the search option. Thanks.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

Water Bound said:


> How long does it take the coal tar to fume off? Or in other words, will the hatch smell?


cure time varies on kit but plan on letting it air out for at least 5 days in a controlled environment.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

Zika said:


> @jonny what's the estimate of materials cost for a single skiff tank? Mine is fine right now, but may be a good future project before the tank (currently powder-coated) becomes a problem. Thanks.


When I worked for Sherwin, coal tar was ~$150


----------



## NOALA50 (May 31, 2021)

Zika said:


> @jonny what's the estimate of materials cost for a single skiff tank? Mine is fine right now, but may be a good future project before the tank (currently powder-coated) becomes a problem.
> 
> Do you have a link to the kit or a part number? Searched Fasco and Fiberglass Supply Depot and coal tar epoxy didn't come up in the search option. Thanks.





Fasco Epoxies Inc.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

NOALA50 said:


> Thanks for posting.
> Have a project this would fit but had a question about heat tolerance. Recieved this reply within 2 hours. Great CS/Tech support
> 
> "The Dry Heat resistance is between 140°F – 160°F. The Maximum Immersion Temperature is between 120°F – 140°F."
> ...





Zika said:


> @jonny what's the estimate of materials cost for a single skiff tank? Mine is fine right now, but may be a good future project before the tank (currently powder-coated) becomes a problem.
> 
> Do you have a link to the kit or a part number? Searched Fasco and Fiberglass Supply Depot and coal tar epoxy didn't come up in the search option. Thanks.


You can do a small tank 22 gallons or so with that small kit. I got the 1.5 gallon kit for $200 that small is $63 in NOALA’s link. The 1.5 kit was way too much for even my tank and those two big tanks. I even laid down a third heavy ass coat on the bottoms for some extra abrasion resistance. And still had a bunch leftover in the bucket. I even put it outside for fear of a fire with so much left. Normal epoxy gets dangerous when it’s in a thick state like that. And would have definitely flamed up. Fortunately nothing ended up happening.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years ago every boat builder bragged about having foamed in the fuel tank (or tanks) on their builds... If asked today I'd run the other way from anyone that thought that was a good idea... Any aluminum tank, properly coated with coal tar - or just left plain without any finish at all will last a long time if installed dry with good ventilation all around (particularly at the bottom... ). Just my opinion...

"Aren't boats fun?"

ps: Fasco has been my epoxy of choice for rodbuilding and general repairs / construction for many, many years - good products at very reasonable prices.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Does this stuff have a mil range when applying?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I’m sure there’s some minimum but I just did two thick coats plus one more on the bottom.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

lemaymiami said:


> Years ago every boat builder bragged about having foamed in the fuel tank (or tanks) on their builds... If asked today I'd run the other way from anyone that thought that was a good idea... Any aluminum tank, properly coated with coal tar - or just left plain without any finish at all will last a long time if installed dry with good ventilation all around (particularly at the bottom... ). Just my opinion...
> 
> "Aren't boats fun?"
> 
> ps: Fasco has been my epoxy of choice for rodbuilding and general repairs / construction for many, many years - good products at very reasonable prices.


Yep foaming in a bare tank is the absolute worst thing one could do. In a clinical environment aluminum should last decades. But boats are far from that. This boat had a completely sealed hatch with a tub with several drains. But over the years they became blocked not allowing condensation to escape. That’s all it takes unfortunately


----------



## NOALA50 (May 31, 2021)

trekker said:


> Thanks for posting. Does this stuff have a mil range when applying?


This on the fasco coal tar page. "1 gallon does 112 sq ft at 10 mils dry film." Most other products I've used, if they state a coating thickness it is the
minimum, but it wouldn't hurt to check. I recieved a reply to my other question within 2 hrs.
Fasco Coal Tar Epoxy


----------

